# Atomic Game Changer



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Looking for some input on the system vs conventional roof mount mini light bar. I have searched on here and google don't really find a whole lot of info on them. Need to quit dragging my feet and get something done before the snow flys. Thanks for your time. 

Truck is a 17 F350 King ranch with led package


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

use a roof light - much easier for other drivers to spot you as they’re approaching.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

seville009 said:


> use a roof light - much easier for other drivers to spot you as they're approaching.


Kinda what I was thinking. Thought I would ask and see if people are running them see what people's opinions are.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I've seen the Atomics and I must say, I'm not very impressed. They're not terribly bright and they only face maybe 180 degrees forward. For plowing, one generally wants 360 degrees of warning light.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of going to no lights as they seem to be a stoopid magnet


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Led equipped is what we use. Very bright for their 4th gen. Might be annoying


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

GreenThumbs Up


----------



## ProgressivePlow (Nov 8, 2019)

Mudly, good looking set up. Where did you purchase those cab marker lights at?


----------



## ProgressivePlow (Nov 8, 2019)

Mudly said:


> Led equipped is what we use. Very bright for their 4th gen. Might be annoying


Good looking set up. What brand and where did you purchase those cab marker lights?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

ProgressivePlow said:


> Good looking set up. What brand and where did you purchase those cab marker lights?


They are just basic led t 10s. Amazon?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Atomic lights aren’t a game changer, they’ve been out for awhile.
Not sure about anywhere else, but if you’re running green overheads on you trucks in Michigan and you’re not working for a muni or county or state, that’s a problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Atomic lights aren't a game changer, they've been out for awhile.
> Not sure about anywhere else, but if you're running green overheads on you trucks in Michigan and you're not working for a muni or county or state, that's a problem.


What if you have DOT numbers?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if you have DOT numbers?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if you have DOT numbers?


Then your just being safer and more professionaler.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 197397


That's awesome


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

The atomic game changer is an interface system that plugs into your factory lights and body control module to turn factory lights into strobes vs. a hideaway system. Personally, I like the setup and waiting for them to release one for the RAM.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

So your _warning _lights are only as bright as your _running _lights? No thank you.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a strobe on the roof but all of my running lights are factory LEDs so it would be nice


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

On my truck i had leds installed behind the grill but they needed to add a wig wag module, while they were doing that i had them tie it into the front signals lights. It added to the effect quite a bit and works on the plow light signals as well. 
I dont use it for plowing...
Sigh..


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Drock78 said:


> I have a strobe on the roof but all of my running lights are factory LEDs so it would be nice


I have led all the way around the truck kinda why I thought it might be a good option for my truck. But I feel like a roof mount is the better option.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I had the atomic lights and took them out. They only lasted one season. The roof markers units fail pretty quickly. They warrantied 1 set. The second set failed and sent them back. I went back to stock. From now on I'm just doing one simple roof light and exterior bumper strobes.


----------

